# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Removed all members from SysAdmin

## pkkell0

Aloha

I had a faulty script that unfortunately removed all members from the SysAdmin role.  Unfortunately, I cannot reinstall the instance and I only have short windows of opportunity for downtime.  

I understand if I can get the database into single user mode and log in I can add a new local account to the database with the sysadmin role, however I can't seem to get logged into the single user mode.  It keeps saying "Login failed for user '<MYUSERACCOUNT>'.  Reason:  Server is in single user mode.  Only one administrator can connect at this time.

I have the SQL agent shut down, I am not running enterprise manager and, as far as I can tell, there are no other admins connecting to the system.  I know with newer SQL versions one can limit the single user mode to only accept SQLCMD.  Of course, 2000 doesn't have SQLCMD but has OSQL.  Any thoughts on how I can limit the access during this maintenance?  I've even tried to remove both named pipes and TCP/IP from the accepted connection types but that didn't seem to make a difference.  

Thoughts?  Please?

----------


## skhanal

Did you try login using sa?

----------


## rmiao

Did you try connect with osql? Ensure no one opens enterprise manager.

----------


## rmiao

Another thing to try, logon windows with sql service account then connect in osql.

----------

